# Clamoroso Juve: pagata la clausola di 38M per Pjanic?



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Maggio 2016)

Ultim'ora Sportmediaset: l'indiscrezione è di quelle clamorose. 
La Juventus avrebbe già versato alla Roma i 38M necessari per sfruttare la clausola rescissoria ed acquistare il talento bosniaco Miralem Pjanic. Bruciata la concorrenza di altri top club europei. 

Seguono aggiornamenti ed eventuali conferme.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sportmediaset: l'indiscrezione è di quelle clamorose.
> La Juventus avrebbe già versato alla Roma i 38M necessari per sfruttare la clausola rescissoria ed acquistare il talento bosniaco Miralem Pjanic. Bruciata la concorrenza di altri top club europei.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti ed eventuali conferme.



Era così "bassa" la clausola? 
Juventus is the new Bayern


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2016)

Vinceranno scudetti per i prossimi 15 anni


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Maggio 2016)

Grande giocatore anche se pecca di personalità a volte, come tutta la Roma.


Mi pare comunque strano che la Juve paghi una clausola.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Maggio 2016)

Fosse vero avrebbero fatto bene ed un affare


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Minchia. Alla Juve si consacrerà definitivamente, lì non puoi permetterti alti e bassi come alla Roma. Certo che
Pjanic-Marchisio-Pogba
Trq forte 

è tantissima roba.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (14 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore anche se pecca di personalità a volte, come tutta la Roma.
> 
> 
> Mi pare comunque strano che la Juve paghi una clausola.



26 milioni per Alex Sandro e ti fai il problema della clausola?


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2016)

Con i cinesi speravo proprio in lui. Peccato


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Se i fossi nella Roma andrei a prendere Eriksen.. che è anche più forte di Pjanic..


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Maggio 2016)

Che amarezza.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se i fossi nella Roma andrei a prendere Eriksen.. che è anche più forte di Pjanic..



e eriksen che gioca in premier nella squadra che senza il leicester avrebbe vinto in carrozza viene a giocare nella roma...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> e eriksen che gioca in premier nella squadra che senza il leicester avrebbe vinto in carrozza viene a giocare nella roma...



E' tifoso della Roma.. e comunque se paghi 40/50 mln e dai un buon ingaggio il totocoso vende. Premier o non Premier

Chiuso OT


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se i fossi nella Roma andrei a prendere Eriksen.. che è anche più forte di Pjanic..



Impossibile per le italiane comprare in premier


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2016)

Peccato , avevo puntato su di lui per uno dei primi acquisti cinesi .


----------



## DannySa (14 Maggio 2016)

Peccato veramente, metti i soldi spesi per Bertolacci, quelli spesi per Luiz Adriano, gli 8 mln di commissioni per quella pippazza di Ely e Pjianic te lo pigliavi tranquillamente ora, purtroppo siamo nelle mani di dilettanti che l'unica cosa che sanno fare è mettere su il teatrino Ibra.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2016)

Juventus.. Tipico esempio di come bisogna. Fare le cose.
In silenzio e senza teatrini alla rosso nero


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sportmediaset: l'indiscrezione è di quelle clamorose.
> La Juventus avrebbe già versato alla Roma i 38M necessari per sfruttare la clausola rescissoria ed acquistare il talento bosniaco Miralem Pjanic. Bruciata la concorrenza di altri top club europei.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti ed eventuali conferme.



Purtroppo è proprio così se funziona se vuoi vincere, anzi dominare. Devi essere un cannibale e fregartene degli altri.

Ricordo l'anno scorso quando si parlava del Milan che voleva inserirsi tra Roma e Cagliari per Nainggolan. Il Condom specificò immediatamente, come al solito, che "Noi non facciamo dispetti agli altri". Ed infatti gli pagammo Nainggolan con quel cesso di Bertolacci.


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2016)

Non vado matto per Pjanic, secondo me troppo discontinuo, ma parliamo di un grandissimo colpo comunque, giocatore dal grande talento.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Per me l'affare l'ha fatto la Roma, ha un talento di rilievo ma la testa di un criceto.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me l'affare l'ha fatto la Roma, ha un talento di rilievo ma la testa di un criceto.



Tieni presente, però, che alla Juve rendono tutti al 300% del loro valore.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tieni presente, però, che alla Juve rendono tutti al 300% del loro valore.



Sì però gli slavi dovunque vadano sono sempre così, difficilmente cambiano. ALternano partite in cui sembrano fenomeni ad altre da 4. Io non mi ci affiderei mai avessi i soldi.


----------



## Juventino30 (14 Maggio 2016)

Stanno piovendo (come prevedibile) smentite. E' una bufala mattutina della redazione di Sportmediaset.


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Stanno piovendo (come prevedibile) smentite. E' una bufala mattutina della redazione di Sportmediaset.



Le smentite il giorno di una partita che può essere importante per la Roma sono ovviamente di rito. 

Vedremo già la prossima settimana quanto c'è di vero.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Maggio 2016)

NO. Bufala!! 
Clausola valida solo per vendita all'estero!


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2016)

Pjanic discontinuo? Ha fatto una cosa come 10 gol e 10 assist quest'anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2016)

Pogba-Marchisio-Pjanic? Ma che centrocampo della madonna è? Così se la possono andare a giocare a viso aperto pure col Real o il Bayern secondo me.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Maggio 2016)

Noi però non ci possiamo far distrarre da questi obiettivi,
innanzitutto dobbiamo blindare il capitano e poi sondare bene il Genoa per identificare l futuri pilasti del nostro centrocampo.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Maggio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> NO. Bufala!!
> Clausola valida solo per vendita all'estero!



Quando mai


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma vi pare che Sportmediaset da una notizia giusta. Calmatevi


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (14 Maggio 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Stanno piovendo (come prevedibile) smentite. E' una bufala mattutina della redazione di Sportmediaset.



Che schifo Sportmediaset. Davvero obbrobrioso il modo di fare "giornalismo". 
Lo davano per certo senza condizionali, una cosa vomitevole.


----------



## davoreb (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se i fossi nella Roma andrei a prendere Eriksen.. che è anche più forte di Pjanic..



Si ma mi sa che con meno di 60 non lo prendi mica.

A me Pjanic piace tantissimo.

Per me il centrocampo Strottman, Pjanic, Niangolaan poteva essere il centrocampo più forte del campionato, persino superiore a quello della Juve.

Fossi nella Roma farei di tutto per tenerlo.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se i fossi nella Roma andrei a prendere Eriksen.. che è anche più forte di Pjanic..



Tra l'altro, Eriksen e Pjanic, pagati 12 milioni l'uno


----------



## Heaven (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, Eriksen e Pjanic, pagati 12 milioni l'uno



E sottolineerei il fatto che quell'estate Eriksen era titubante sull'accettare o meno il Tottenham perché non aveva la champions, e noi si. L'avevano accostato diverse volte a noi, sinceramente è uno dei miei più grandi rimpianti


----------



## The P (14 Maggio 2016)

38mln per Pijanic sono un buon prezzo. E' uno dei pochi top player del campionato italiano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, Eriksen e Pjanic, pagati 12 milioni l'uno


Icardi 6, Vidal 12 milioni, Pogba a 0, De Vrij 8 milioni, Manolas 13, Verratti 12, Kovacic 11 milioni, J. Boateng 13 milioni e così via... la competenza non è acqua.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2016)

Il piccolo principe, gran giocatore. E quando colmeremo il gap con la juve???? Ci vorranno tanti tanti tanti soldi. O tanti tanti anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sportmediaset: l'indiscrezione è di quelle clamorose.
> La Juventus avrebbe già versato alla Roma i 38M necessari per sfruttare la clausola rescissoria ed acquistare il talento bosniaco Miralem Pjanic. Bruciata la concorrenza di altri top club europei.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti ed eventuali conferme.



La Bundes ormai è più competitiva della Serie A


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Maggio 2016)

Comunicato ufficiale della Roma : “*L’AS Roma smentisce quanto apparso in data odierna sul sito Sportmediaset.it relativamente al fatto di aver ricevuto il pagamento della clausola compromissoria del calciatore Pjanic e dichiara che la notizia è priva di fondamento”.*


----------



## DannySa (14 Maggio 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> E sottolineerei il fatto che quell'estate Eriksen era titubante sull'accettare o meno il Tottenham perché non aveva la champions, e noi si. L'avevano accostato diverse volte a noi, sinceramente è uno dei miei più grandi rimpianti



Ah già Eriksen, quello che sarebbe potuto arrivare con i soldi della Champions nell'estate del 2013 che furono usati invece per prendere Matri, forse non ci serviva dai, era già arrivato Poli, giocatorone che faceva la riserva nell'inter..


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Roma : “*L’AS Roma smentisce quanto apparso in data odierna sul sito Sportmediaset.it relativamente al fatto di aver ricevuto il pagamento della clausola compromissoria del calciatore Pjanic e dichiara che la notizia è priva di fondamento”.*


SportMediaset si conferma come sempre affidabile.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della Roma : “*L’AS Roma smentisce quanto apparso in data odierna sul sito Sportmediaset.it relativamente al fatto di aver ricevuto il pagamento della clausola compromissoria del calciatore Pjanic e dichiara che la notizia è priva di fondamento”.*



Smentita che sa purtroppo di conferma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Smentita che sa purtroppo di conferma


?


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ?



Innanzitutto hanno confermato che la clausola c'è, perché c'erano dubbi sul fatto che ci fosse, in secundis non hanno smentito che la Juve sia sul giocatore


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Smentita che sa purtroppo di conferma



L'ho pensato anch'io. Di fatto questa storia della clausola nessuno sapeva fosse vera o meno.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Smentita che sa purtroppo di conferma


Anche secondo me.
Di solito le squadre non scrivono comunicati per smentire voci di mercato.
Poi magari non è vero che la Juve ha pagato la clausola, ma sicuramente l'interesse è fortissimo.


----------



## Sand (14 Maggio 2016)

Mi costa dirlo.
Ma meritano di continuare a vincere.
Rafforzano la rosa ogni anno, fanno incetta dei migliori giovani italiani e non.
Serietà massima dalla dirigenza all'ultimo magazziniere.
Come ci si compete?

Un tempo noi e l'inter, investivamo, e il campionato risultava più interessante.
Adesso è finita, sono rimasti gli ultimi "seri".


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Maggio 2016)

La gazzetta sull'edizione di domani(oramai oggi) si allinea dicendo che verrà pagata la clausola.

Sicuramente verrà dilazionata.

La tecnica c'è ed è sublime, a stare sempre sul pezzo imparerà.


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2016)

Questo sarebbe davvero un grandissimo colpo, ma le delusioni degli ultimi mercati fanno ancora molto male, quindi non mi esprimo...per ora...


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Maggio 2016)

Noi non possiamo competere con la fiscalità bianconera.. cmq dobbiamo blindare il capitano.


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport la Roma ha smentito soltanto per evitare un crollo in borsa. Ma l'interesse e, soprattutto, l'intenzione di pagare la clausola ci sarebbe, così come l'accordo con l'entourage del giocatore.*


----------



## smallball (15 Maggio 2016)

sarebbe un colpo pazzesco,soprattutto in ottica europea


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Pjanic alla Juve. Decisiva una telefonata di Allegri al giocatore.*


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Pjanic alla Juve. Decisiva una telefonata di Allegri al giocatore.*



Metà maggio e hanno già piazzato il colpo


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Pjanic alla Juve. Decisiva una telefonata di Allegri al giocatore.*



Per il momento volo basso e mi limito a dire che attendo l'ufficialità. Se vero serve comunque un altro centrocampista (non necessariamente un top) perché Marchisio tornerà a Novembre inoltrato e Khedira è inaffidabile.


----------



## The P (15 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Pjanic alla Juve. Decisiva una telefonata di Allegri al giocatore.*



Ho sempre odiato la juve. Più dell'Inter più di ogni altra squadra al mondo. Ma essendo un amante della meritocrazia, quando vedo come si muovono loro e poi vedo i nostri movimenti mi stanno addirittura simpatici.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Maggio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho sempre odiato la juve. Più dell'Inter più di ogni altra squadra al mondo. Ma essendo un amante della meritocrazia, quando vedo come si muovono loro e poi vedo i nostri movimenti mi stanno addirittura simpatici.



Già. Giù il cappello..


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per il momento volo basso e mi limito a dire che attendo l'ufficialità. Se vero serve comunque un altro centrocampista (non necessariamente un top) perché Marchisio tornerà a Novembre inoltrato e Khedira è inaffidabile.



Ma se Pjanic va nei 3 di centrocampo si cerca sempre un trequartista ?


----------



## The Ripper (15 Maggio 2016)

Mancini chiama Kondogbia e il giocatore va lì.
Allegri chiama Pjanic e il giocatore va lì.
Gli allenatori sono simboli dei relativi progetti: sono loro che sbloccano ormai le trattative più di ogni altro dirigente (esattamente come succede in Inghilterra).

Ah, anyway, ad Allegri piacciono i fabbri e i centrocampi muscolari


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per il momento volo basso e mi limito a dire che attendo l'ufficialità. Se vero serve comunque un altro centrocampista (non necessariamente un top) perché Marchisio tornerà a Novembre inoltrato e Khedira è inaffidabile.



Mica è morto


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Maggio 2016)

Pjanic 38 mln??? sono pazzi. COn questo acquisto ne guadagnano indubbiamente come qualità, ma perdono come equilibrio. 
Un centrocampo Khedira, Pjanic Pogba è di primissimo livello. Ma chi difende? chi fa la fase difensiva?


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mancini chiama Kondogbia e il giocatore va lì.
> Allegri chiama Pjanic e il giocatore va lì.
> Gli allenatori sono simboli dei relativi progetti: sono loro che sbloccano ormai le trattative più di ogni altro dirigente (esattamente come succede in Inghilterra).
> 
> Ah, anyway, ad Allegri piacciono i fabbri e i centrocampi muscolari



No, gli piace vincere gli scudetti, soprattutto vincendo in casa contro la Fiorentina nella sua annata peggiore, con Ibra e Thiago Silva.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pjanic 38 mln??? sono pazzi. COn questo acquisto ne guadagnano indubbiamente come qualità, ma perdono come equilibrio.
> Un centrocampo Khedira, Pjanic Pogba è di primissimo livello. Ma chi difende? chi fa la fase difensiva?


Pjanic giocherà al posto di Khedira, mentre in mezzo credo giocherà Lemina fino a quando Marchisio non tornerà.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Maggio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> No, gli piace vincere gli scudetti, soprattutto vincendo in casa contro la Fiorentina nella sua annata peggiore, con Ibra e Thiago Silva.



Ce ne vuole a criticare ancora Allegri  A parte Ibra e Thiago Silva quella squadra era piena di mediocri e vecchi strabolliti, quale Allegri..


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Maggio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> No, gli piace vincere gli scudetti, soprattutto vincendo in casa contro la Fiorentina nella sua annata peggiore, con Ibra e Thiago Silva.



E con il resto della squadra da ospizio


----------



## juve_inworld (15 Maggio 2016)

Spero venga davvero Pjanic, da noi sicuramente farà molto meglio che alla Roma, che comunque in questi anni insieme a Nainggolan hanno fatto sfracelli. Comunque, insieme a Khedira e Pogba, sarà uno dei miglori centrocampi al mondo, poi quando torna Marchisio, meglio ancora.


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ce ne vuole a criticare ancora Allegri  A parte Ibra e Thiago Silva quella squadra era piena di mediocri e vecchi strabolliti, quale Allegri..



Ah bè perchè invece la Juve che ci ha superati aveva fior di fenomeni: matri, vucinic, pepe, martinez, quagliarella. Solo Allegri poteva perdere quello scudo. Con Ibra e Thiago in rosa, due che da solo con altri 9 ti vincono i campionati.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Maggio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ah bè perchè invece la Juve che ci ha superati aveva fior di fenomeni: matri, vucinic, pepe, martinez, quagliarella. Solo Allegri poteva perdere quello scudo. Con Ibra e Thiago in rosa, due che da solo con altri 9 ti vincono i campionati.



Vidal-marchisio-Pirlo era già un cc superiore, comunque inutile andare OT


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Mica è morto



No ci mancherebbe, ma è indubbio che l'infortunio è serio e gli servirà tempo per tornare al top oltre che rientrare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2016)

*Sabatini chiaro: "Pjanic parte solo se pagano la clausola"*


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sabatini chiaro: "Pjanic parte solo se pagano la clausola"*



Praticamente ha ammesso che stiamo cercando di prenderlo.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sabatini chiaro: "Pjanic parte solo se pagano la clausola"*


La clausola da 38 milioni è stata una leggerezza, il giocatore vale tutti quei soldi e forse anche di più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pjanic 38 mln??? sono pazzi. COn questo acquisto ne guadagnano indubbiamente come qualità, ma perdono come equilibrio.
> Un centrocampo Khedira, Pjanic Pogba è di primissimo livello. Ma chi difende? chi fa la fase difensiva?



Pjanic farà il trequartista, centrocampo fortissimo, poche storie.

Buffon

Lichtsteiner Rugani Bonucci Evra

Khedira Marchisio Pogba

Pjanic

Dybala Mandzukic​
Squadra da finale di Champions.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La clausola da 38 milioni è stata una leggerezza, il giocatore vale tutti quei soldi e forse anche di più.



esatto


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pjanic farà il trequartista, centrocampo fortissimo, poche storie.
> 
> Buffon
> 
> ...



Marchisio è infortunato. Khedira si infortuna spesso. Direi che questa squadra è fantastica ma quando giocheranno tutti insieme, quello è il reale problema


----------



## prebozzio (18 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pjanic farà il trequartista, centrocampo fortissimo, poche storie.
> 
> Buffon
> 
> ...


Se poi al posto di Evra metti Alex Sandro e al posto di Lichsteiner un nuovo terzino (Danilo, Bruno Peres, etc.) fanno davvero paura.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se poi al posto di Evra metti Alex Sandro e al posto di Lichsteiner un nuovo terzino (Danilo, Bruno Peres, etc.) fanno davvero paura.



A 4 è ancora da verificare, sicuramente se riescono a indottrinarlo è tanta roba


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Maggio 2016)

Quanti bei discorsi tattici prima però devono versare 38 mln Cash in un'unica soluzione entro giugno addirittura mi sembra entro il 15,per ora pjanic è della roma ed è volato in dubai con la squadra tutto il resto sono chiacchiere come lo erano lo scorso anno quelle su Nainggolan e i blitz di Marotta a Cagliari, i titoli nainggolan - juve è fatta non credo di ricordarmeli solo io.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Quanti bei discorsi tattici prima però devono versare 38 mln Cash in un'unica soluzione entro giugno addirittura mi sembra entro il 15,per ora pjanic è della roma ed è volato in dubai con la squadra tutto il resto sono chiacchiere come lo erano lo scorso anno quelle su Nainggolan e i blitz di Marotta a Cagliari, i titoli nainggolan - juve è fatta non credo di ricordarmeli solo io.



Una ragazza tifosa, agguerrita (come si vede nei post), che sa il fatto suo e soprattutto che capisce di calcio.


Credo di amarti


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Una ragazza tifosa, agguerrita (come si vede nei post), che sa il fatto suo e soprattutto che capisce di calcio.
> 
> 
> Credo di amarti



Grazie per la dichiarazione d'amore , per il resto questo è il mio carattere difendo tutto ciò che mi sta a cuore, quando pjanic sarà(se sarà) ufficialmente un giocatore della juve non mi riguarderà più fino ad allora #giùlemanidapjanic.


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La clausola da 38 milioni è stata una leggerezza, il giocatore vale tutti quei soldi e forse anche di più.



Nel mercato di oggi si, sono pochi, perlomeno se ti arriva a bussare una squadra estera. Per le italiane invece è una clausola assolutamente in linea con il denaro che gira.


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Quanti bei discorsi tattici prima però devono versare 38 mln Cash in un'unica soluzione entro giugno addirittura mi sembra entro il 15,per ora pjanic è della roma ed è volato in dubai con la squadra tutto il resto sono chiacchiere come lo erano lo scorso anno quelle su Nainggolan e i blitz di Marotta a Cagliari, i titoli nainggolan - juve è fatta non credo di ricordarmeli solo io.



38 Mln cash in un'unica soluzione è una cosa che dici tu in realtà perché non è così, ci si può mettere d'accordo sulle modalità di pagamento.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> 38 Mln cash in un'unica soluzione è una cosa che dici tu in realtà perché non è così, ci si può mettere d'accordo sulle modalità di pagamento.



Non è così non c'è nessuna trattativa da fare ,38 mln non è il prezzo del giocatore è una penale che un'altra società può pagare per rescindere il contratto tra Pjanic e la roma e non si versa certamente a rate si versa tutta insieme, Sabatini lo ha ribadito che la roma non risponde neanche al telefono per parlare di Pjanic se qualcuno versa i 38 mln per rescindere il contratto che il giocatore ha con la roma bene altrimenti non se ne fa niente.


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non è così non c'è nessuna trattativa da fare ,38 mln non è il prezzo del giocatore è una penale che un'altra società può pagare per rescindere il contratto tra Pjanic e la roma e non si versa certamente a rate si versa tutta insieme, Sabatini lo ha ribadito che la roma non risponde neanche al telefono per parlare di Pjanic se qualcuno versa i 38 mln per rescindere il contratto che il giocatore ha con la roma bene altrimenti non se ne fa niente.



Hai ragione, la clausola a meno che la società che detiene il cartellino accetti una rateizzazione va pagata per intero. E non credo sia il caso della Roma, perlomeno non nei confronti di una diretta concorrente.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non è così non c'è nessuna trattativa da fare ,38 mln non è il prezzo del giocatore è una penale che un'altra società può pagare per rescindere il contratto tra Pjanic e la roma e non si versa certamente a rate si versa tutta insieme, Sabatini lo ha ribadito che la roma non risponde neanche al telefono per parlare di Pjanic se qualcuno versa i 38 mln per rescindere il contratto che il giocatore ha con la roma bene altrimenti non se ne fa niente.



Datelo a noi, almeno non rinforzate una vostra concorrente.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, la clausola a meno che la società che detiene il cartellino accetti una rateizzazione va pagata per intero. E non credo sia il caso della Roma, perlomeno non nei confronti di una diretta concorrente.



Grazie


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Datelo a noi, almeno non rinforzate una vostra concorrente.



Purtroppo con questa maledetta clausola non decidiamo noi,spero solo che nessuno la paghi e l'anno prossimo centrocampo con strootman pjanic nainggolan paredes gerson de rossi


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con questa maledetta clausola non decidiamo noi,spero solo che nessuno la paghi e l'anno prossimo centrocampo con strootman pjanic nainggolan paredes gerson de rossi



E' un centrocampo che domina in Italia imho, anche più forte di quello della Juve. Però sono tanti. Per me uno tra Gerson e Paredes lo cedete sicuro. Se poi è vero che state prendendo Diawara...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' un centrocampo che domina in Italia imho, anche più forte di quello della Juve. Però sono tanti. Per me uno tra Gerson e Paredes lo cedete sicuro. Se poi è vero che state prendendo Diawara...



Tanti non credo,perché alla fine 6 cc servono,a maggior ragione con 3 competizioni, considera che de rossi secondo me vedrà sempre meno il campo quindi restano 5 per 3 posti o addirittura come contro il milan per 4 posti,certo se poi arrivano nuovi acquisti il discorso cambia. Gerson mi preoccupa perché ha il padre che è l'alter ego della mamma di Rabiot ,uno scassapalle di prima categoria.


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non è così non c'è nessuna trattativa da fare ,38 mln non è il prezzo del giocatore è una penale che un'altra società può pagare per rescindere il contratto tra Pjanic e la roma e non si versa certamente a rate si versa tutta insieme, Sabatini lo ha ribadito che la roma non risponde neanche al telefono per parlare di Pjanic se qualcuno versa i 38 mln per rescindere il contratto che il giocatore ha con la roma bene altrimenti non se ne fa niente.



NON ho detto che il prezzo non si di 38 Mln, HO DETTO che NON È VERO che la clausola è da pagare in un'unica rata, ci si può accordare.

Non vi rendere conto che se ne stanno lavando le mani di modo che quando lo venderanno daranno la colpa al giocatore e voi ci crederete.

Questo che lo vendano alla Juventus o al pizzighettone fc.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> NON ho detto che il prezzo non si di 38 Mln, HO DETTO che NON È VERO che la clausola è da pagare in un'unica rata, ci si può accordare.
> 
> Non vi rendere conto che se ne stanno lavando le mani di modo che quando lo venderanno daranno la colpa al giocatore e voi ci crederete.
> 
> Questo che lo vendano alla Juventus o al pizzighettone fc.



Ma sta cosa chi te l'ha detta?? da che mondo e mondo quando c'è una clausola rescissoria si paga entro 60 giorni. Stop. Poi se trattano è perché la roma accetta, ma da come ha detto Sabatini non c'è questo pericolo. Ergo se lo volete dilazionare dovete aumentare l'offerta rispetto ai 38 mln.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> NON ho detto che il prezzo non si di 38 Mln, HO DETTO che NON È VERO che la clausola è da pagare in un'unica rata, ci si può accordare.
> 
> Non vi rendere conto che se ne stanno lavando le mani di modo che quando lo venderanno daranno la colpa al giocatore e voi ci crederete.
> 
> Questo che lo vendano alla Juventus o al pizzighettone fc.



Ci si può accordare se la roma vuole ma a quanto pare non vuole. In che modo la roma se ne sta lavando le mani ?il calciatore deve prendersi le responsabilità delle scelte che fa, se firma con la juve la decisione è tutta sua,a meno che la roma non decida di andare incontro alle esigenze juventine(sconti rateizzazioni ecc) e allora diventerebbe prima responsabile di una decisione folle, ma se la juve versa i 38 mln la roma non può farci niente.
P.s. ma tu sei juventino non sei milanista?


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma sta cosa chi te l'ha detta?? da che mondo e mondo quando c'è una clausola rescissoria si paga entro 60 giorni. Stop. Poi se trattano è perché la roma accetta, ma da come ha detto Sabatini non c'è questo pericolo. Ergo se lo volete dilazionare dovete aumentare l'offerta rispetto ai 38 mln.



Se mi porti dove sta scritto ti so ragione. Non esiste questa cosa.

Questo è preso dal sito di di Marzio dove spiega il funzionamento:
"Nella pratica tale somma viene pagata dalla società che ne vuole acquistare i nuovi diritti, spesso negoziando modalità di pagamento ed anche importo, facendo così perdere le finalità e la ratio stessa della clausola che a questo punto diventa più “mediatica” che reale."

Che la Roma magari non accetti è un altro paio di maniche, ma si può dilazionare poi ognuno può credere a quello che vuole.


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Maggio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ci si può accordare se la roma vuole ma a quanto pare non vuole. In che modo la roma se ne sta lavando le mani ?il calciatore deve prendersi le responsabilità delle scelte che fa, se firma con la juve la decisione è tutta sua,a meno che la roma non decida di andare incontro alle esigenze juventine(sconti rateizzazioni ecc) e allora diventerebbe prima responsabile di una decisione folle, ma se la juve versa i 38 mln la roma non può farci niente.
> P.s. ma tu sei juventino non sei milanista?



Eh quindi diciamo esattamente la stessa cosa. 

La possibilità di dilazionare non è una cosa da poco  se la Roma accetterà o meno si vedrà.

Tra l'altro pallotta e agnelli sono in ottimi rapporti.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (18 Maggio 2016)

Per la clausola da rateizzare c'è una seconda via.
Un istituto di credito può anticipare i soldi e concedere un prestito per la durata del contratto del giocatore con un interesse decente.
Così a bilancio si imputano solo le rate del prestito.. ci sono molte strade per raggiungere l'obiettivo, è solo una questione di valutazione del giocatore.


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Maggio 2016)

Fatico a credere che la Juve spenda 38mln (clausola comunque lowcost per un calciatore del genere) ad una volta, peró da tifoso juventino dico MAGARI!! Mi é sempre piaciuto e lo preferisco 1000x a quel sopravvalutato di Oscar, mentre Isco e James ovviamente sono impossibili da prendere.


----------



## Doctore (19 Maggio 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Fatico a credere che la Juve spenda 38mln (clausola comunque lowcost per un calciatore del genere) ad una volta, peró da tifoso juventino dico MAGARI!! Mi é sempre piaciuto e lo preferisco 1000x a quel sopravvalutato di Oscar, mentre Isco e James ovviamente sono impossibili da prendere.



Oscar sarà anche sopravalutato ma gioca ad alti livelli...pnjic è forte ma gioca in italia.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Oscar sarà anche sopravalutato ma gioca ad alti livelli...pnjic è forte ma gioca in italia.



Beh gioca...diciamo che si divide tra panchina e campo


Preferisco pjanic tutta la vita proprio


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Oscar sarà anche sopravalutato ma gioca ad alti livelli...pnjic è forte *ma gioca in italia.*


Appunto per questo, si va sul sicuro. Poi quest'anno é migliorato molto.


----------



## Mou (21 Maggio 2016)

*In base a quanto riportato da Tuttosport oggi, è imminente un incontro tra i vertici bianconeri e l'entourage del bosniaco per parlare del passaggio alla Juventus. Piani sarebbe la prima scelta per il centrocampo, seguito da Andre Gomes.*


----------



## tifosa asRoma (31 Maggio 2016)

*Marotta ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni «Se ci sono spiragli per Pjanic? Non credo per il momento. La clausola non la utilizzeremo mai. Eventualmente, e sottolineo eventualmente, intavoleremmo una trattativa con la Roma, ma al momento non c’è niente e ci stiamo guardando attorno per verificare alternative differenti».*


----------

